# TV has barely visible transparent screen over viewed screen



## Ghewlish (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got an Emerson 32" LCD TV (LC320EM2) hooked up to my PC, and for awhile now i've noticed that there is an overlay/transparent youtube page just barely visible on the screen. The best way to describe it is taking a screenshot of the page while watching a youtube video, setting it's transparency to 95% (where it is barely visible, but noticeable if you concentrate, or watch certain videos), and photoshopping it into my desktop pic. The desktop pic itself has nothing to do with it, for it remains when I switch the pic.

Everything works fine, and I have no graphical issues what so ever with the PC, however I feel this is a problem with the tv seeing as I can't screenshot it. it seems to remain even when I switch channels, even though it's harder to see with just a black screen. I've tried everything from turning my tv on/off, unplugging/replugging it back in, and unhooking it from the pc.

I can't really specify when this problem started, since I noticed it awhile back but figured it would go away, and I guess my eyes grew to seeing it so it hasn't bothered me until now. Is there anyway to troubleshoot/fix this, or am I stuck with a barely visible transparent youtube page on my screen?


----------



## Mijoker (Oct 8, 2013)

Does it only happen when the TV is connected to the computer? if not it sounds like a burnt image on the TV... result of having the same image on the screen for hours on end.


----------

